# Help! R30 Skyline four-door pickup



## dinidu (Apr 11, 2021)

Guys, I was looking at the weird vehicles for sale and found (what is claimed to be) an R30(?) Skyline four-door double cab. Has anyone come across this? Google is unhelpful. I really want to try and give this thing a go, though.


----------

